# Carp ID



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

In our pond is this a goldfish x koi cross?

Or something different
Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Appears to be a goldfish.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

My hand is 8in long why no color change with them?


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I got nothin'

Is that a river or pond? I'm assuming you caught it on that wheat bread? That anal fin is crazy huge! I don't see any barbels either.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

No this is in my backyard pond.

Where I have stocked Koi, Shubunkins and Goldfish. 

This does not look like my stocked fish.
All are this color I caught one over 12" smallest is about 4". No variation in color. So freaking weird. Has to be a hybrid


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

The brownish/gold color of the goldfish you are holding is the natural common color of "goldfish". They were selectively breed in ancient China to achieve the colorful oranges/yellows/reds that we have now....i.e....when they'd get a orange one they'd remove it and only breed it with another orange one to increase the chances of getting more orange ones. I have a pond out back that we use as a nursery/holding pond for goldfish that we take out of customers ponds when they are over crowded do to breeding. Do to their breeding in my holding pond( I now have thousands of them), about half of the fish in there are the same color as the one you're holding. Left to themselves, over time the % of colored goldfish would decrease and the natural brown/goldish color would increase.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfishnut gave an excellent explanation. It's just a normal goldfish, not a hybrid.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

catfishnut said:


> The brownish/gold color of the goldfish you are holding is the natural common color of "goldfish". They were selectively breed in ancient China to achieve the colorful oranges/yellows/reds that we have now....i.e....when they'd get a orange one they'd remove it and only breed it with another orange one to increase the chances of getting more orange ones. I have a pond out back that we use as a nursery/holding pond for goldfish that we take out of customers ponds when they are over crowded do to breeding. Do to their breeding in my holding pond( I now have thousands of them), about half of the fish in there are the same color as the one you're holding. Left to themselves, over time the % of colored goldfish would decrease and the natural brown/goldish color would increase.


Sounds like magis or kat need to hook you up with a flathead for some population control


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Better yet, we'll take those pesky goldfish out of there.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey you're welcome to my fish....when I feed them once a week the surface of the pond just looks like boiling orange water.lol


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

My ichtology Prof confirmed it. Carasaius auratus X Cyprinus carpio

Hybrid
Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> My ichtology Prof confirmed it. Carasaius auratus X Cyprinus carpio
> 
> Hybrid
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Please explain how that was confirmed.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Anal fin and laterial scales

Goldfish have 25-31; carp have 32-about 36 or so. Koi are Carp...If you had some koi and some goldfish, then there it is.

Anal rays not including spine was 4,7,5,6,8

This is the source of confusion. Common Carp are 4-6, Goldfish is 4-7



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

This is my PB long finned hybrid - Have landed some chunky Brown Goldfish over the years but none with nice fins.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is one I landed in Baldwinsville, NY back in 2008. Another angler caught the same fish a year or two later.

[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/2632812450/"]IMG3522_522_477 | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] by TimJC513, on Flickr


[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/2631987293/"]IMG3523_523_478 | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] by TimJC513, on Flickr


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool looking fish. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

